# Jason Thompson



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

What're your guy's thoughts on this guy? I don't watch the Kings that often, but in the limited sample size that I saw of him, he impressed me. Where do you guy's see him next year? And how high do you think his ceiling is?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think both he and Spencer Hawes are going to improve dramatically this season. He's got a lot of upside from the little that I've watched from him.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

He's a very talented player who is fun to watch, but unfortunately he's a pretty bad at the low post. Looking forward to see how he improves on that area of his game.


----------

